# Jinete del Apocalipsis de twitter: No sabéis el infierno que viene



## polnet (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lonchafina (7 Feb 2022)

Sólo vienen los mejores....


----------



## zirick (7 Feb 2022)

Después de la sexta ola aguanto todo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (7 Feb 2022)

Zombis kakunados e invasores negros moros rumanos y chusma afín


----------



## InigoMontoya (7 Feb 2022)

los moronegros son lo que quiere el populacho, por eso votan psoe, pp, podemos... es lo que quieren asi que espero que disfruten sus puñaladas y violaciones.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Feb 2022)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> Ahora este hilo tratará sobre twinks a pelito
> Ver archivo adjunto 934080



Otra mariconax suspirando por la lokaza Marlaska.


----------



## daputi ha muerto (7 Feb 2022)

hay que salir de casa armado y siempre alerta, defender tu vida nunca es delito.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> hay que salir de casa armado y siempre alerta, defender tu vida nunca es delito.



Hay que evitar vivir en zonas de pobres harapientos y multiculturales, y no tendras que salir armado.


----------



## Louis Renault (7 Feb 2022)

El Psoe no baja de 100 y el PP baja, pero no mucho.A disfrutar de macheteos y puñaladas!!!


----------



## Wojakmanuel (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


>



Cualquiera que haya estado en Africa sabe lo que viene.
Yo me fui de madrid hace seis años.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> hay que salir de casa armado y siempre alerta, defender tu vida nunca es delito.



Es una pena,pero en este país si que es delito defender tu vida.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (7 Feb 2022)

Y si te defiendes o intentas socorrer a alguna victima, la izmierda te lincha en los medios y en los juzgados.

Como ya ha hecho tantas veces.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Feb 2022)

Sinvergüenza tiktokero de mierda.
Si al menos hubiese hecho fotos y/o vídeos del tebeo que nos cuenta, como hizo aquel pobre hombre que mostró el horror de los cuatro trenes que este Estado de mierda censuró, para que la borregada votase la mierda que disfrutamos ahora, tendría mis respetos, pero así puede irse a la putísima mierda.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

Apañoles!! estais apollardados!! masusbale que espabileis o acabareis tronchados con filos de Albacete.


----------



## silenus (7 Feb 2022)

Son sus costumbres.

No juzguemos tan rápido.

No hay que caer en la chenofagia.

Zon nuestroz niñoz.

Lo importante es parar a la ultraderecha.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma....


----------



## Johnsons (7 Feb 2022)

Lo más pintoresco o es que si no entras en su perfil no sabes de que comunidad habla (spoiler: ayusolandia).

En fin.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Feb 2022)

Claro que lo sabemos.

¿Por qué te crees que está tan carísima la vivienda en los sitios más lujosos de España, y eso que no paran de construir solo allí?

Porque todo el que lo sabe se está parapetando en barrios sin moronegros y urbanizaciones vigiladas.

Y el que no se lo pueda costear, que se joda y siga votando progre.


----------



## asakopako (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Hay que evitar vivir en zonas de pobres harapientos y multiculturales, y no tendras que salir armado.



Claro, como los políticos. Ellos no van armados (salvo Anguita en sus tiempos), van armados sus guardaespaldas.

Que bien se vive en el Elyseum. Lo que pasa es que cada vez es más caro y más pequeño.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Claro, como los políticos. Ellos no van armados (salvo Anguita en sus tiempos), van armados sus guardaespaldas.
> 
> Que bien se vive en el Elyseum. Lo que pasa es que cada vez es más caro y más pequeño.



Si la moronegrada viviera en Elyseum nunca se hubiera permitido su entrada.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Feb 2022)

pero si en argentina está la gente comiendo gatos y perros y no se han revuelto contra el gobierno ¿en serio pensáis que aquí pasará algo? ME CAGO EN LA PUTA.


----------



## jorge (7 Feb 2022)

Cuantos más delincuentes más votos para la izmierda, está todo calculado


----------



## ashe (7 Feb 2022)

No debería preocupar tanto esa mugre, sino que el resto traguen con ello

Pero bueno es el precio del individualismo, destruir la familia como la tradición... y hasta que no se restaure eso no habrá mejora posible y por supuesto esta vez radicalizada en no esperar nada bueno de fuera, que no será por falta de ejemplos...


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Feb 2022)

El humor no lo tienes bien resuelto.
Pero los burbujeros lo aguantamos bien.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Feb 2022)

Joder como esta EL MADRIT DE LA LIVERTAT

A DISFRUTAR LO LLORARRIMELIZADO


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2022)

que no lo sabemos dice lol, gracias a @AYN RANDiano2 podríamos hacer desfiles de moda burbujil con camisas antipinchazos / anticortes, armaduras y chalecos homologados no homo


----------



## pegaso (7 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> que no lo sabemos dice lol, gracias a @AYN RANDiano2 podríamos hacer desfiles de de moda burbujil con camisas antipinchazos / anticortes, armaduras y chalecos homologados no homo



Pringado te olvidas de lo fundamental, LA LINTERNA.


----------



## Wasi (7 Feb 2022)

Una polla no lo sabemos


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Feb 2022)

3 broncas y dos violaciones. Es duro admitirlo, pero en muchas noches de muchas grandes ciudades esto es poco. Suele haber más...


----------



## Chichimango (7 Feb 2022)

Algunos vivimos los años 80 cerca de barrios chungos, con gitanos, yonquis y demás gentuza alrededor. Es una pena que tengamos que volver a eso, pero si los españoles son subnormales poco más se puede hacer.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Feb 2022)

Quiero más moros porque son migrantes como los pajarillos


----------



## Adrian1 (7 Feb 2022)

La mayoría del pueblo lo que quiere es que sus calles estén llenas de moros, negros e indios, especialmente las mujeres.
Qué disfruten de los multiculturalizado!!!


----------



## Adrian1 (7 Feb 2022)

Diaz Ayuso tiene la competencia de seguridad?????


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (7 Feb 2022)

Vosotros creéis que llevarían mascarilla?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Feb 2022)

Al final esto va a ser como Brasil las élites y los pudientes viviendo en urbanizaciones-cuartel y la gente de a pie compartiendo multiculturalidad con marronidos diversos.

De aquí a 5 años la importación de ak,s rusos y sus copias chinas puede ser un negocio cojonudo


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

No puedo leer la mierda de tuiter más allá de dos mensajes.

O pones más respuestas o me cisco en tu hilo de mierda.


----------



## jorobachov (7 Feb 2022)

Qué bonitas os van a quedar las urbes de la República popular de españozuela. Vais a tener que blindar vuestros domicilios


----------



## Roquete (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Hay que evitar vivir en zonas de pobres harapientos y multiculturales, y no tendras que salir armado.



Pues a uno lo machetearon en Montecalderón, que es un barrio pijete y muy tranquilo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Feb 2022)

No tampoco puede enviar embajadores, eso solo para los cagaluños y enboinados.

no no tiene ninguna policía, la de madrid es del otro y no tiene poderes no puede poner una frontera, con el resto d e progrestan que es lo que habia que hacer para evitar a los más mejores y sucnormales variosb


----------



## Bitelchus (7 Feb 2022)

Si lo dice @guidoprincesa un mindundi random de Twitter, es porque es verdad...


----------



## Disolucion (7 Feb 2022)

Algunos dicen que lo reseñado en el tuit es poco para una noche.
Sres lean atentamente: "solo en mi equipo".


----------



## CocoVin (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## elojodeltuerto (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Hay que evitar vivir en zonas de pobres harapientos y multiculturales, y no tendras que salir armado.



*Es más facil conseguir un arma que hacerte rico,amego.*


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Feb 2022)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Si lo dice @guidoprincesa un mindundi random de Twitter, es porque es verdad...



Ahora resulta que la opinión de alguien que trabaja a pie de calle en emergencias, si no tiene miles de seguidores, no vale nada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Feb 2022)

Las retribuciones públicas rebasan en 496.776 a los sueldos privados


En España hay casi medio millón más de personas recibiendo algún tipo de retribución o transferencia pública que un salario del sector privado, con cifras de cierre de 2021. Concretamente, son 496.776 más quienes reciben una prestación o nómina por parte del Estado. Una cifra cercana al nivel de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Tales90 (7 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


>



En una celebración Saturnina Dorraki hasta que no hay varios muertos no se considera que ha sido una buena fiesta.


----------



## Ursur (7 Feb 2022)

Un poli de Vox venido arriba. Se cree que Vox va a controlar la inmigración masiva


----------



## SuzieWongWorld (7 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> *Es más facil conseguir un arma que hacerte rico,amego.*



Jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja jajaja


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2022)

Imposible, si Marlaska el domingo decía por la radio que habían acabado con las bandas, que estamos más seguros que nunca


----------



## SuzieWongWorld (7 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Las retribuciones públicas rebasan en 496.776 a los sueldos privados
> 
> 
> En España hay casi medio millón más de personas recibiendo algún tipo de retribución o transferencia pública que un salario del sector privado, con cifras de cierre de 2021. Concretamente, son 496.776 más quienes reciben una prestación o nómina por parte del Estado. Una cifra cercana al nivel de...
> ...



Es que trabajando en el sector privado tienes un jefe que vigila si cumples los puntos establecidos en el contrato de trabajo... 
La paguita, la subvención es mucho mejor aunque sea menor... Sin horarios, sin jefes.


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2022)

Esto tiene que ser falso, si hacemos caso a Marlaska 








Asesinan de un machetazo en el pecho a un joven futbolista de 15 años en el centro de Madrid


Jaime Guerrero Messousi se vio atrapado en una pelea callejera entre dos grupos, y un individuo le atacó sin mediar palabra.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ENRABATOR (7 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Claro, como los políticos. Ellos no van armados (salvo Anguita en sus tiempos), van armados sus guardaespaldas.
> 
> Que bien se vive en el Elyseum. Lo que pasa es que cada vez es más caro y más pequeño.



Anguita... menudo listo, tenia licencia de armas y llevaba pistola encima. No solo eso sino que estaba en contra de la tenencia de armas para *los demas*









La policía recupera el revólver robado a Anguita


Una llamada anónima alertó al 091 de que en un coche quemado había un paquete sospechoso




www.diariocordoba.com


----------



## revisa esos digitos (7 Feb 2022)

Around MENAS, never relax.


----------



## Passejant (7 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algunos vivimos los años 80 cerca de barrios chungos, con gitanos, yonquis y demás gentuza alrededor. Es una pena que tengamos que volver a eso, pero si los españoles son subnormales poco más se puede hacer.



Ahora son emprendedores (gitanos), enfermos ( yonquis) y multiculturales (violadores, machistas y okupas)


----------



## Progretón (7 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> hay que salir de casa armado y siempre alerta, defender tu vida nunca es delito.



Será delito o no, pero de hacerlo trendrás muchas papeletas para irte a la cárcel. En el mejor de los casos, te tocará indemnizar a tus atacantes y estarás en la ruina financiera de por vida.


----------



## Progretón (7 Feb 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Cuantos más delincuentes más votos para la izmierda, está todo calculado


----------



## socrates99 (7 Feb 2022)

Lo que unos putos maricas progres de mierda llaman infierno,Rambo lo llama hogar.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (7 Feb 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los moronegros son lo que quiere el populacho, por eso votan psoe, pp, podemos... es lo que quieren asi que espero que disfruten sus puñaladas y violaciones.



Y VOX , Y VOX


----------



## WasP (7 Feb 2022)

Madrid está en manos de la derecha, es su responsabilidad, que hagan lo que crean oportuno, que demuestren la utilidad de sus propuestas, hasta el momento su propuesta es la misma que la del gobierno central, no hacer nada y a cambio llevárselo gordo en los bolsillos, la "solución" no ha sido ni mejor ni peor que el problema, ha sido exactamente igual que el problema. Pues mira, apañaos vamos...


----------



## Boker (7 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, que no tiene las competencias de seguridad, exigiendo a delegación de gobierno que se impida la venta de machetes (por menos de 10 euros los encuentras fácilmente)
La delegada del gobierno en Madrid riéndose y disfrutando.

Mientras tanto, la izquierda, en sus mansiones, lejos de toda esta chusma, desde el día de la moción de censura a Rajoy, dejando que entren a chorros los inmigrantes ilegales.
Y haciéndonos creer el mantra de que los inmigrantes NO son malos, que los malos somos nosotros.
Y si piensas de otro modo, eres facha.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (7 Feb 2022)

Doy fe de que si queman cuarenta contenedores el periódico pone diez.

Así con todo.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Guardan las formas en zonas centricas.

Los criminales y chusma son gente simple de bajo IQ, muy emocionales y faciles de manipular, nunca se atreven a molestar a un millonetti, y se sienten avergonzados de ir al centro de una ciudad vestidos con sus harapos de mierda.

Ahi no son peligrosos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (7 Feb 2022)

necesitamos una cruzada y una recosquista para volver a sentir la seguridad que se tenia antes de la invasion que no cesa


----------



## Adrian1 (7 Feb 2022)

¿Pero no sabes que las policías locales son competencia de los ayuntamientos??


----------



## Adrian1 (7 Feb 2022)

Lo máximo que puede hacer es llamar al ministro del interior y al alcalde de Madrid.


----------



## Sawa (7 Feb 2022)

Os parecerá una locura, pero para eso mismo son las vacunas.


----------



## elena francis (7 Feb 2022)

Vienen los más preparados.
Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones.
Vienen a repoblar la España vaciada.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> ¿Pero no sabes que las policías locales son competencia de los ayuntamientos??



Podría recortar en chiringuitos de menas que además es lo que firmó con sus socios pero no lo hace porque le va la
Marcha


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Feb 2022)

Necesitamos mas magreb ya mismo


----------



## Furymundo (7 Feb 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> los moronegros son lo que quiere el populacho, por eso votan psoe, pp, podemos... es lo que quieren asi que espero que disfruten sus puñaladas y violaciones.



los partidos se votan solos


----------



## Carpulux (7 Feb 2022)

¿Qué no lo sabemos? esto se sabía que iba a pasar desde hace bastante.

Claro que si eres _"ciudadano del mundo"_ y crees en el horóscopo pues te pilla por sorpresa.


----------



## incursor (7 Feb 2022)

que vienen los 80, vale.
Poco nos viene.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Diaz Ayuso tiene la competencia de seguridad?????



delegacion del gobierno manda, o sea, marlaska


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Feb 2022)

Algún despojo podeguarro por aquí, que nos explique el asunto?


----------



## Bizarroff (7 Feb 2022)

Yo a pasar como pueda los cuatro años que me quedan laboralmente en la jungla, vendo mi piso y me vuelvo a mi pueblo de la Soria profunda a vivir de paguita de mayores de 52 años, de chapucillas en B y a inflarme a torreznos, los machetazos y la multiculturalidad toda para vosotros.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (7 Feb 2022)

Pero las estadística criminal española dice justo lo contrario


----------



## El gostoso (7 Feb 2022)

Peste
Guerra
Hambre
Muerte

Y Satanás


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Feb 2022)

Pobres chavales, sólo quieren divertirse

Lo que pasa es que somos un xenófobos y no entendemos su cultura


----------



## Albtd43 (7 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pobres chavales, sólo quieren divertirse
> 
> Lo que pasa es que somos un xenófobos y no entendemos su cultura



Estaban jugando a las peleas y han tenido un accidente. No entiendo porqué tanto alarmismo.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo unos huevos grandes como melones , he ayudado a quien lo necesita , pero ahora no se me ocurriría nunca intervenir , solo llamar a la policía, si intervengo tengo mucho que perder.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Feb 2022)

"No sabeis el infierno que viene"

Pues o eres subnormal o vives de la paguita de sanchez. Porque ese infierno es exactamente lo que te prometieron al pedir tu voto.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (8 Feb 2022)

ahora mismo me encuentro en Cuéllar, Segovia, y la moronegrada es acojonante. Curiosidades de la vida, esto está petado de búlgaros, rumanos, gitanos y fachas en ese orden. Si ocurre algo gordo la guerra étnica nos va a dejar viendo el partido en las gradas.


----------

